

How to self publish a best-seller - gdilla
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2013/07/how-to-self-publish-a-bestseller-publishing-3-0/

======
ohjeez
A few bits of good advice, but he demonstrates clearly why he needed to hire
an editor.

Also he is wrong about the lack of serious editing by professional editors.
I've always gotten great editing from my book publishers.

~~~
gdilla
Hiring a good editor on your own seems far more valuable than giving up
control of pricing your own ebooks, and getting 17cents[1] on the dollar for
digital royalties though.

[1] [http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/09/acquisitions-
editor.ht...](http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/09/acquisitions-editor.html)

